

PyGTrends: Python API for Google Trends Data - pskomoroch
http://www.juiceanalytics.com/openjuice/programmatic-google-trends-api/
Google Trends added functionality this week for CSV output of trends data. The code in the post is a quick hack that handles authentication and data munging, allowing you to query google trends directly from python.  Should help people get started building some neat trends mashups.
======
pskomoroch
Google Trends added functionality this week for CSV output of trends data. The
code in the post is a quick hack that handles authentication and data munging,
allowing you to query google trends directly from python. Should help people
get started building some neat trends mashups.

------
dimitry
Look super userful

